# black, kinda blue carp?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I was wading at my secret spot, an old quarry, when a black, maybe really dark blue carp swam by me. I didn't have a chance to grab my camera before he went over the ledge. Any ideas what it was? It was about 30".


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I have noticed some larger carp kinda have a blue look to them in the water, but when you pull them out they don't.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I caught a blackish carp out at a spot beyond where 4 and seven mile creek converge. I think I even have a picture of it. Ill post it if I can find it.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Here it is.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

sammerguy said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 58860
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No, the one I saw was much darker. Most of the others were a bright gold/gree/orange... you know, carp lol


----------

